# hi from uk..



## mikey (Feb 14, 2012)

after a bit of info on this hand gun my parents have got.

its a iver johnsons arms and cycle works
fitchburg massitussis

patend 8th april 1886

number on trigger plate is 24375..

its in fairly good condition by the quick look i had of it,,.

i have been searching but cant find any with that number on it.

thanks for your time..


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

welcome from southern oregon


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

gun made between 1891 and 1916


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi and welcome from snowy AZ...JJ


----------



## ARW1979 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello from across the pond


----------



## Leo (Jul 1, 2010)

Welcome from Texas.


----------



## Cat (Apr 12, 2011)

Welcome mikey,From Jacksonville Florida..


----------



## Brevard13 (Nov 28, 2010)

No pictures? That is like a girl saying she doesn't mind kissing on the first date yet all you get is a handshake...very disappointing.


----------

